# our new rescue... what kind of shepherd is she?



## stilalucia2 (Sep 24, 2014)

hi. my family and i rescued a german shepherd 2 weeks ago. she is such a sweet dog and a great addition to our family. i am just curious if she is a full shepherd and if so, what kind? her color throws me off because her body is so white with the exception of her dark black/gray saddle.
i appreciate your thoughts.
thank.


----------



## RebGyp (May 24, 2006)

She looks pure to me. If not, high percentage of GSD.
Such a cutie, and your pair make for a handsome pair.
Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Judahsmom (Mar 2, 2011)

I have 2 White German Shepherd Dogs and she looks exactly like hem except for the grey on her back...maybe she is a mix of White German Shepherd and Black/Gray German Shepherd. Congrats!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I think that's referred to as 'washed out' although I guess I'd prefer 'faded' or 'pale' as a more positive term. 
Yes she looks like a pure GSD, just not strongly colored.

Congrats on your new pup!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Looks GSD, just lacking in pigment (pink nose, pink pads/white nails).


----------

